# Verhaltensregeln bei Molchbesuch



## Michael der 2. (29. März 2014)

Hi Leute

Der Frühling kommt und mit ihm die ersten Algen. Als ich vorgestern das erste kleinere Büschel entfernen wollte, habe ich plötzlich zwei ausgewachsene __ Molche aufgewirbelt. Ich habe dann natürlich sofort aufgehört, denn ich vermute mal, dass sie Eier legen, weil sie wirklich nur ein paar Zentimeter voneinander entfernt sein konnten, es war ein Tellergroßer Algenbereich der scheinbar um die __ Wasserfeder gewickelt war.
sonst habe ich sie aber nicht mehr gesehen.
Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht, wie weit ich noch in das System eingreifen soll. Ich will ja nicht unbewusst Eier heraus nehmen. Es wäre wohl ratsam, zu warten, bis die Jungen so weit erwachsen sind, dass man erkennen kann, was an herausfischt.
Was mich noch interessieren würde ist eben die Sache mit dem Rasenmäher. Wann die Jungen so weit sind, dass sie herauskrabbeln, kann ich ja von ihrer Entwicklung abschätzen aber was ist mit Mama und Papa. Kann es sein, dass sie schon wieder weg sind oder bleiben die relativ lange ?
Um welche Uhrzeit gehen die Tiere an Land ? Muss ich jetzt den Garten absuchen bevor ich Rasen mähe oder kommen die nur raus wenn es dunkel ist wegen der Gefahr zu vertrocknen...
Bin überhat überrascht, dass sie sich zu mir gesellen, damit hätte  ich nie gerechnet, zumal ich im Garten schon sehr aktiv bin und noch nie welche unter Steinen etc. gefunden habe.
Kann ich irgendwelche Futtertiere einsetzen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich viele Wasserasseln, oder die kommen erst noch... Die Größeren Wasserkäfer sind ja keine Nahrungsquelle für die kleinen...

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es überhaupt ein Pärchen ist...
Der eine hatte jedenfalls nen roten Bauch

Grüße Michael


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2014)

Hi Michael,

bei mir finde ich adulte __ Molche meißt zwischen März und Juni im Teich (letztes Jahr laichten wegen dem kalten Frühjahr sogar noch welche im Juli/August). Molche haben im Gegensatz zu Froschlurchen ne recht lange Laichzeit und sie kommen ja auch nicht alle in etwa zur gleichen Zeit zu den Teichen. Es herrscht zwischen März und Juni ein stetiges kommen und gehen (vor allem von Weibchen. Die die ihre Eier abgelegt haben verlassen das Wasser recht schnell wieder, neue kommen aus weiterer Umgebung wieder hinzu)
Tagsüber, zu den Mähzeiten, sind Molche normalerweise in Deckung gegangen. Sie sind außerhalb des Wassers dämmerungs-/nachtaktiv (auch die Jungtiere die im Sommer/Herbst das Wasser verlassen) und kommen deswegen im Gegensatz zu den auch tagsüber rumwuselnden Minifröschen/-__ kröten kaum mal untern nen Rasenmäher

normalerweise finden die adulte Molche im Teich genug Futter (Insektenlarven, Kleinkrebse, Froschlaich, frisch geschlüpfte Kaulquappen, eigenen Nachwuchs). Kannst sie aber auch mit kleinen Würmern (wie man sie häufig unter den __ Kübelpflanzen im Garten findet) oder, da Molche unter Wasser die Beute auch mit ihrer __ Nase orten, auch mit einigermaßen geruchsintensiven toten Frostfutter (z.B rote Mückenlarven) aus dem Aquaristikhandel verköstigen.

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (29. März 2014)

Zum Thema Futter:
meine __ Molche liebten sogar getrocknete Mückenlarven (bekommst du in jeden Tiergeschäft in Döschen)...aber vielleicht waren meine auch nur besonders verfressen bzw., dreist

petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (31. März 2014)

Hi

Dann warte ich mal ab, was passiert und ob noch mehrere __ Molche kommen. Der Nachwuchs dürfte ja dann nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.
Jedenfalls haben sie schon viel Versteckmöglichkeiten, weil der Teich innerhalb eines Jahres zu nem großen Teil von Unterwasserpflanzen regelrecht bedeckt worden ist.
Werde das mit den Mückenlarven mal probieren. Vielleicht lassen sie sich dann mal wieder blicken. So scheinen sie etwas scheu zu sein. Ich bin aber auch nicht geduldig genug um zu warten, bis sie zum Luftholen hoch kommen.
Wie lange können sie denn die Luft anhalten oder können die in Sauerstoffreichen Gewässern auch komplett über die Haut atmen ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## StefanBO (5. Apr. 2014)

Ohne Geduld ist es wirklich nicht leicht mit der Molchbeobachtung. Du könntest es mal bei abends bei Dunkelheit mit einer Taschenlampe versuchen, ob du welche erwischst, bevor sie sich wieder in der Tiefe verstecken; so entstehen die meisten meiner Molchfotos: [album]1058[/album]
Außer im Winter bei temperaturbedingter Inaktivität können __ Molche nicht "ewig" unter Wasser bleiben, ohne Möglichkeit zum Auftauchen ertrinken sie dann. Genaue Zeitangaben dazu sind mir bisher nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2014)

Servus

Da möchte ich Stefan beipflichten ... Geduld ist Voraussetzung

5 Minuten am Ufer, meißt in der Hocke (so das man die Spiegelung ausblendet), sind keine Seltenheit.

Meine Sichtungen sind meißt Abends, die Sonne ist schon weg ... 
In der Dunkelheit war ich zwar noch nicht am Teich, aber das erscheint mir ein probates Mittel um __ Molche eventuell zu Sichten.


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Da ich mit den Hunden abends oft noch im dunklen raus gehe, habe ich das schon oft gemacht. Da sieht man die Pflanzen etc viel besser. Aber bisher habe ich sie nicht mehr gesehen. Durch Zufall habe ich ihn in etwa 50cm Tiefe vor kurzem nochmal sehen können. Er lag am Grund der Pflanzzone, die noch kahl ist. Er hat sich natürlich sofort in die Tiefe verzogen. Ich wüsste zu gerne, welche Art es ist. Man kann sagen, dass er fast schon richtig grau gefärbt ist. Der andere, den ich aufgewirbelt habe war eben deutlich dunkler und hatte nen orangeroten Bauch.
Mein Teich ist denkbar schlecht um diese Tiere zu sichten. Er ist von Unterwasserpflanzen über den Winter völlig zu gewuchert. Überall wachsen alle möglichen Pflanzen die sich selbst verteilt haben und da können sie sich eben gut verstecken. Mehrere große Bereiche sind komplett bedeckt. Ich bin selbst sehr überrascht über diese rasante und ausgedehnte Entwicklung. Ich will sie aber auch nicht in den Pflanzen rum stochern um sie aus dem Versteck zu locken.
Den Molchen scheint es jedenfalls zu gefallen und das ist die Hauptsache. Dafür hab ich den Teich ja auch gebaut. Vielleicht kann man die Art ja bestimmen wenn ich die Jungen sichten kann. Von denen gibt es ja dann vielzählige. Vorausgesetzt es ist auch ein passendes Pärchen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Dragoner74 (6. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

ich habe letzte Woche auch die ersten in meinem Teich gesehen. Bei mir sind sie garnicht so scheu. Als ich am Rand stand ist einer sogar aus der Tiefe zu mir hochgekommen und hat mich 1 min angeschaut. Hatte leider nur mein Handy dabei. 

Mfg
Markus


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Mai 2014)

Hi

Ich habe schon vermutet, dass sie wieder weg sind, weil ich sie nicht mal mehr zum Luftholen an der Oberfläche gesehen habe (und das sogar für sehr lange Zeit),
aber heute Abend sind sie sehr dicht am Ufer im dichten Wald aus Nadelsimse herum gepaddelt.
Hab die Gelegenheit natürlich genutzt, um ein paar Fotos zu machen. Sie waren überhaupt nicht scheu und sind schön da geblieben.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand das Geschlecht und die Art bestimmen. Es waren drei Stück an einem Platz vielleicht maximal auf 70cm Uferlänge verteilt.
Zwei habe sich sogar geküsst !!!
Seht Selbst...

 

 

 

 

 
Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,

das sind wohl Bergmolche. Ein Knabe, zwei Mädels.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,
das sind wirklich gelungene Fotos! Auch ich habe bei mir __ Molche beobachten können (trotz der Fische), allerdings ging es mir dabei meistens nicht anders als Dir... . Mittlerweile ist mein Teich deutlich grüner geworden (nicht die Algen, sondern die höheren Pflanzen ), und da sind die Chancen vermutlich kleiner, Molche zu entdecken. Ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben, dass in einigen ungefilterten, fischlosen "Pfützen" in der Nachbarschaft einiges mehr an Molchleben los ist (auch höre ich des Abends __ Frösche und auch __ Kröten, die aber nicht bei mir am Teich sitzen). Mit "Pfütze" meine ich wirklich grün-trübe Brühe mit nahezu fehlendem Pflanzenwuchs, ganz im Gegensatz zu Deiner kleinen Oase. Bei Dir werden sich die Molche sicherlich wohler fühlen, was mich sehr freut. Und Du wirst öfter solch schöne Gelegenheit zum Beobachten haben.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Mai 2014)

Hi

Ja, das Wasser ist aktuell sehr trüb.... Ich kann vielleicht 40cm tief schauen...
Ich denke auch, dass es ihnen hier gefällt. Aber mein Teich ist erst im 2. Jahr. Die Pflanzen , die das Typische Teichbild bilden, sind sehr zurückhaltend. Ich frag mich auch die ganze Zeit, warum es unter Wasser so viel besser aussieht. Naja Geduld. So lange nichts wuchert, brauche ich auch nicht eingreifen.

@Christine

Meinst du wirklich, dass es unterschiedliche Geschlechter sind ? Sie haben eigentlich alle gleich ausgesehen. Gut bei dem einen erkennt man den orangenen Bauch, aber bei den Anderen kann man ihn auch nicht sehen. Evtl beim 2. Foto, Da ist der Schwanz leicht gedreht bei dem Rechten Molch. Man kann vielleicht was orangenes erkennen!?
 War überrascht, dass sie wirklich so hell gefärbt sind. Ich dachte ich habe mich beim ersten Mal versehen.

Bye


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,

jetzt bin ich auch nicht mehr so sicher - die Farben kommen ja nicht wirklich rüber. Die Männchen sehen aus, wie auf dem Foto von Stefan, die Weibchen haben mehr so ein dunkelgrünblaugraues Teppichmuster. Aber haben auch einen orangen Bauch! Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos....


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Mai 2014)

Hi

Ja, ich habe auch schon den Morgen damit verbracht, Fotos und Internetseiten zu durchforsten.
Ich glaube schon, dass es Bergmolche sind. Ich denke dass es sich um drei Weibchen handelt.
Leider sind die Färbungen scheinbar nur ein Richtwert, für die Tiere. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie sich an die Umgebung anpassen, ähnlich Kraken und Echsen. Da bei mir der Untergrund lehmiger Sand ist, könnten sie so hell ausfallen.
Jedenfalls sehen sie so aus wie der Molch ganz rechts





Als ich sie zum ersten Mal gesichtet habe, war aber einer dabei, der deutlich dunkler war (ähnlich den Männchen) und einer, der so aussah, wie auf meinen Fotos jetzt. Leider war es nur ein kurzer Augenblick. Ich habe da ja Fadenalgen gefischt und ihn dadurch aufgewirbelt inc. Algen und Mulm. es könnte aber auch ein Weibchen gewesen sein, dass sein Makeup noch nicht aufgelegt hatte...
Ja und orange sind ihre Bäuche alle. Aber Bergmolche scheinen keine Flecken auf dem Bauch zu haben, was man bei einem meiner Fotos ja zufällig gut erkennen kann. Es scheint die einzige Art zu sein, bei der das so ist und ein zuverlässiges Erkennungsmerkmal für den __ Bergmolch !?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ne Meinung/Idee dazu ?


----------



## kirly (8. Mai 2014)

die fotos sind nicht so gut. falls es hilft, hier ein fotos von meinen bergmolchen. 2 männchen u 1 weibchen...


----------



## butzbacher (8. Mai 2014)

@Michael der 2.
auf Bild 2 würde ich Männchen und Weibchen erkennen. Bei den anderen Bildern ist es doch etwas schwierig zu bestimmen.


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2014)

Ach weisst Du, selbst wenn es drei Mädels sind - dann ist doch ein Knabe bestimmt nicht weit...


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Mai 2014)

Hi

Ja, da hast du natürlich recht. Wenn schon drei __ Molche drin sind, sind weitere auch nicht weit und da wird auch schon ein Pärchen zusammen finden. Vielleicht hilft auch einfach eine längerer Beobachtungzeitraum. Was ich im Netz so herausgefunden habe ist, dass sich die Geschlechter eigentlich immer stark unterscheiden. Das ist doch so oder liege ich falsch?
Und diese drei haben eben wirklich gleich ausgesehen. Live und in Bewegung war das natürlich besser zu sehen als auf den Fotos. Ich werde also das andere Geschlecht erkennen können, wenn ich es sehe.
Ich bin mir nur nicht wirklich sicher, ob es sich tatsächlich um Bergmolche handelt oder seid ihr da alle der selben Meinung?
Auf dem Foto von Kirly sieht das Weibchen ganz anders aus. Die Männchen sind jedenfalls unverwechselbar Bergmolche.
Wenn man die Fotos mal wieder vergleicht
 
Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,
Bergmolche sind das auf jeden Fall - dieses Teppichmuster haben die anderen nicht.


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Mai 2014)

Ok. hab auch grad mal im Netz geschaut und es schein tatsächlich ein unverwechselbares Muster zu sein.

Naja, ist ja auch nur nebensächlich. Eigentlich freu ich mich viel mehr darüber, dass sie den Weg in meinen Teich gefunden haben und dann gleich so viele. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wo sie her kommen. Laufen die planlos durch die Gegend, bis sie was passendes finden oder können sie größere Gewässer tatsächlich aufspüren ?
Nicht all zu weit entfernt höre ich öfter mal ein Quaken. Da muss ja schon mal ein Gewässer sein....

grüße


----------



## pema (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,
__ Molche bewegen sich nur in einem bestimmten Radius um ihre Geburtsstätte herum. Ich glaube bei Teichmolchen waren es 500m. Ob Bergmolche bessere Wanderer sind...keine Ahnung. Es wird also bei dir in der Umgebung andere Teiche (etc.) geben, in denen schon Molche waren.
Ganz davon abgesehen glaube ich nicht, dass sich drei Molchdamen zum Skat treffen. Bei  meinen (Teich-)Molchen sehe ich - wenn sie zu mehreren sind - immer nur ein Weibchen und die anderen sind Männchen, die sich bemühen, einen guten Eindruck zu machen
Also: Nachwuchs ist dir sicher...aber aufpassen: einfach mal so Fadenalgen wegschmeißen ist dann nicht mehr. Immer schön alles durchschauen auf die kleinen Kerle.
petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Mai 2014)

Hi

Ne, ich nehme jetzt gar nichts mehr raus. Will ja auch keine Eier raus fischen. Habe sie eben wieder gesehen. Wieder drei  stück, wie auf den ersten Fotos. Und wurde schon wieder überrascht. An der selben Stelle waren noch zwei weitere. allerdings waren diese sehr schmächtig. Nur halb so breit und gut 1/3 kürzer.
Dachte immer dass nur voll ausgewachsene und geschlechtsreife __ Molche ins Gewässer kommen. Diese sind aber viel kleiner, oder sollen das schon die Jungen sein ? Etwas früh für vollentwickelte Molchbabys, oder ? Evtl ne andere Art ?
Das wird ja so langsam richtig spannend...

Grüße


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2014)

Das können durchaus die Männchen gewesen sein, die sollen nämlich kleiner sein - Männchen ca. 7,5 - 9 cm, Weibchen 10 bis 12 cm. Und dicker sind die Mädchen jetzt eh.


----------



## Brigitte (15. Mai 2014)

Mein garten ist sehr klein, daher habe ich keinen Teich, sondern ein formales kreisrundes Becken im Boden eingegraben. Aus einer Schale plätschert Wasser. Vogeltränke und Bad. In diesem Becken tummeln sich jedes Frühjahr dutzende von Molchen. Es sind Bergmolche. Die Männchen sind fast blauschwarz. Sie sind schlank und etwa 8cm lang, haben einen Rückenkamm und sehen aus wie kleine Krokodile. Ihr Bauch ist grellorange gefärbt. Die Weibchen sind grösser, vor allem haben sie einen dicken Bauch und sie sind graubraun, sie haben keinen Kamm, auch ihr Bauch ist braun oder gelblich. Meine Unterwasserpflanzen sind komplett mit Eiern zugeklebt. Die Weibchen kleben die Eier an die Pflanzen und die Männchen besamen sie dann. Den Wasserhahnenfuss haben sie total zerpflückt, der erholt sich erst wieder wenn die __ Molche geschlüpft sind, wenn überhaupt. Meistens muss ich neuen einsetzen. Die Seerose hat auch Mühe zu wachsen, auch ihre Blätter sind zusammengeklebt. Das Wasser ist grasgrün, bei der Besiedelungsdichte kein Wunder, ich habe eigentlich das ganze Jahr Molche in den verschiedensten Stadien in dem Becken. Die erwachsenen Tiere ziehen dann irgendwann in den Garten aus, sie verziehen sich an feuchte Stellen. Oft finde ich mehrere unter den __ Funkien, wahrscheinlich weil dort auch gerne __ Schnecken sind. Wenn ich sie unabsichtlich aufstöbere verfallen sie in eine Starre, wie wenn sie tot wären. Ich schaue ihnen gerne zu wenn sie auftauchen und sich dann langsam schwebend absinken lassen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Mai 2014)

Hi Brigitte

Ein Teich muss ja nicht groß sein. Viele Tierarten bevorzugen kleine Teiche, weil das Wasser wärmer ist und die Entwicklung schneller vor sich geht.
Ich konnte "meine" nicht mehr sehen. Liegt auch daran, dass ich wohl bei Nachteinbruch nicht mehr geschaut habe. Scheinbar sind sie eher Nachtaktiv. Wundere mich nur, denn irgendwann hätte ich doch mal zufällig einen zum Luftholen sehen müssen. Bei mindestens 5 Molchen sollte das doch schon mal der Fall sein...
Die kleineren könnten vielleicht wirklich die Männchen gewesen sein, nur ohne Wassertracht. Vielleicht kommt es ja noch. Abwarten, der Frühling hat ja erst angefangen.
Das mit dem Besamen läuft aber anders ab...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,

ich hab auch Berg- oder Kammmolche im Teich. Die habe ich beim Fadenalgendrehen an der Angel gehabt.

Ich lasse jetzt die Algen Algen sein und hoffe mal, dass die Molche sich reichlich ansiedeln.

Ich habe meinen Teich nun mittlerweile fast 1 Jahr. Dieses Jahr habe ich festgestellt, dass ich 2 Fische im Teich habe.
Anfangs habe ich nur einen gesichtet. Dann eine ganze Zeit lang keinen mehr und vorige Woche 2.

Wie auch immer sie es hinbekommen, sich so gut zu verstecken in meinem sehr kleinen überschaubaren Teich.

Da mir die Fische zugeschwommen sind (Flut), weiß ich nicht einmal was es für welche sind. Auf alle Fälle extrem scheu.

In meinem alten Teich hatte ich auch Molche, sie aber nie wirklich gesehen. Sie klemmten immer in den Teichfolienfalten.

In unserem noch älteren Teich hatten wir so extrem viele Molche, dass man Sie sehr gut beobachten konnte. Dort hat man ein Loch ausgehoben, bis zum Grundwasser und den nächsten Tag war es voll Molche. Deswegen haben wir viele im Fundament einbetoniert.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Brigitte (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael
wie sich die __ Molche fortpflanzen kann ich schon ausführlicher beschreiben als in meinem ersten post. In anderen Jahren hatte ich noch nicht so viele Molche und das Wasser blieb relativ klar und man konnte ihr Paarungsverhalten beobachten. Jetzt in der grünen Brühe sehe ich sie nur wenn sie zum atmen auftauchen.
Die Männchen setzen auf dem Teichgrund, oder auf dem Substrat der Pflanztöpfe, kleine Samenpakete ab, die von den Weibchen mit der Kloake aufgenommen werden. Bald darauf heftet das Weibchen die befruchteten Eier an Wasserpflanzen und nach etwa 2 Monaten schlüpfen dann die Larven die sich nach etwa 3 Monaten zu ca. 3cm kleinen Jungtieren verwandeln. Die leben dann unter Wasser und müssen noch nicht zum Luft holen auftauchen.
Ich messe von Zeit zu Zeit die Wasserwerte, die sind gut und die Molche vermehren sich munter. So extrem grün wie in diesem Jahr war das Wasser aber noch nie. Ich habe gestern die Pflanzsäcke mit der Hottonia und dem Wasserhahnenfuss angehoben um zu sehen ob noch was von den Pflanzen übrig ist. Die sind von angeklebten Eiern vollkommen bedeckt, regelrecht darunter begraben. Ob sich die wieder erholen ?
Hoffentlich hört das kalte Regenwetter bald auf, heute ist ja Sofie und das sollte der letzte Tag der Eisheiligen sein.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Mai 2014)

@Brigitte 

Hast du Fotos davon ? Habe auch jede Menge __ Wasserhahnenfuß, aber Eier konnte ich trotzdem keine entdecken.

@Gartenteichumbauer 

Schade um die vielen __ Molche.
Die Fische würde ich wieder da hin setzen, wo das Wasser her gekommen ist. Da kommen sie her und da gehören sie doch auch wieder hin. Ich denke du hast nicht umsonst keine Fische eingesetzt....

Grüße Michael


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,

ich weiß ja nichtmal, was es für Fische sind. Es könnten auch ungefärbte Goldis aus dem Nachbarteich sein. 
Auf jeden Fall sind alle Fisch abgehaun, die vorher drin waren. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tinky (15. Mai 2014)

"Laufen die planlos durch die Gegend, bis sie was passendes finden oder können sie größere Gewässer tatsächlich aufspüren ?"


Ich habe vor Kurzem ein paar Eimer Feldsteine geholt, die die Bauern an den Wegen aufhäufen. Beim Einladen habe ich unter den Steinen 4-5 __ Molche entdeckt.
Das nächste Gewässer ist ein kleiner Bach - ca. 1-2 KM entfernt. Sie kommen also schon ein wenig in der Gegend herum!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Mai 2014)

In dem Garten, wo wir so extrem viele Molche hatten lief auch ein Kleiner Bach direkt am Garten. 

Auf jeden Fall sind es Meister der tarnung. ich habe noch nie einen an Land rumtippeln sehen (Soweit ich mich erinnern kann).

Ich denke aber schon, dass sie ein Gespühr für Wasserlöcher haben. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Brigitte (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael

Fotos wovon ? Von den verklebten Pflanzen ? Das Wasser im Becken ist eiskalt und von dem Hahnenfuss schwimmen noch ein paar Reste auf der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn es denn wärmer werden würde könnte ich schon Fotos machen. Bei mir sind die __ Molche absolut nicht scheu, wenn die Sonne scheint tauchen sie sogar öfter auf und dann breiten sie ihre Pfoten aus und schweben langsam wieder auf den Grund. Manchmal denke ich die nehmen ein Sonnenbad. Meine Enkeltöchter fischen die Molche auch manchmal ganz vorsichtig mit der Hand aus dem Wasser, füttern dem Molch einen Wurm und lassen ihn dann wieder in das Becken zurückgleiten.
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es endlich aufhört zu regnen, wärmer wird und sich das Wasser etwas klärt.
Bei uns in den Gärten hat fast jeder eine Pfütze, aber das nächste natürliche Gewässer wo die Molche wohl herkommen ist sicher mehr als einen km entfernt.
Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Brigitte,

irgendwie ist es der Punkt, was Micha sagen will. 

Teich 1 bei meinen Eltern als Kind. Ich konnte Molche mit der Hand aus dem Teich fischen.

Teich 2 bei meiner Frau wohl eher weniger, weil Tümpel (man weiß es nicht...)

Teich 3 bei meiner Frau, Molche waren da aber nicht wirklich zu sehen

Teich 4 mein kleiner Süßer... Molche sind da und insofern frech, dass sie sich beobachten lassen. Fast besser wie meine zugeschwommenen Fische. 

Es sind so meine Beobachtungen. 

Wenn sich meine Fische nicht Outen und rot werden, kommen sie in die Goitzsche.

Ansonsten ist mein Plan Molche Ringelnattern Frösche und Co. in den Teich zu locken. Dazu habe ich viel zu tun, zumal ich gerade am Abreißen bin um dann neu zu machen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Mai 2014)

@Brigitte 
Ja, von den Pflanzen mit den Eiern. Aber es hat sich erledigt. Hab welche im Internet gefunden.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Jutta (17. Mai 2014)

Toll, ich hoffe , dass sich die Burschen bei mir auch bald ansiedeln.


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jutta

Wenn welche in deiner Nähe sind, werden sicherlich bald welche kommen. Ist dein Wasserpegel eigentlich mittlerweile stabil ?
Bei uns hat es vor ein paar Wochen eine Trockenperiode über 3 Wochen gegeben. Wasserspiegel ist um mindestens 10cm gefallen, ohne dass es so richtig heiß war....
Sind schon Unterwasserpflanzen drin ? Die lieben die __ Molche nämlich sehr gern bei mir. Sie liegen immer im "Nadelsimsewald". Auch für die Eiablage wichtig, oft genügen aber auch verfaulte Blätter. Vielleicht sind die Fische der Grund, warum die Molche ihren Nachwuchs lieber wo anders hin bringen. Hast du vielleicht mit den Pflanzen eingeschleppt...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Jutta (18. Mai 2014)

Der Wasserstand ist je nach Naturlage stabil, die Fische muss ich mir eingeschleppt haben, sie sind winzig aber eben da


----------



## Titran (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich konnte heute früh drei Männchen beobachten, die um ein Weibchen buhlten.
Ich hatte aber den Fotoapparat leider nicht zur Stelle


----------



## andreas w. (29. Mai 2014)

Foto zwei - erogene Zone hinter´m Ohr    . Voll erwischt - grins.


----------



## Brittami (29. Mai 2014)

__ Molche.... die will ich auch...........
Mein "Nachbar" (ein paar hundert Meter weiter weg) und Kollege hat zwei Miniteiche miteinander verbunden. Diese hatten sie jetzt irgendwie sauber gemacht und vorher 30 ¿ (Ironie) Molche rausgeangelt. Nach der Säuberungsaktion haben sie die Molche wieder links und rechts in den Teichen aufgeteilt. Danach begann dann über das Verbindungsstück das grosse Wandern, hat er mir erzählt. Von rechts nach links und von links nach rechts.... wahrscheinlich hatte er beim Wiedereinsetzen nicht beachtet, wer wo gewohnt hatte.


----------



## StefanBO (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,


Brittami schrieb:


> [...] hat zwei Miniteiche miteinander verbunden. Diese hatten sie jetzt irgendwie sauber gemacht und vorher 30 ¿ (Ironie) __ Molche rausgeangelt. Nach der Säuberungsaktion [...]


könnte ja auch sein, dass die nach ihrem Laich/Larven suchen, die bei der sogenannten "Säuberungsaktion" dann wohl (zumindest teilweise) vernichtet worden sind  Die Eier werden einzeln abgelegt und sind unscheinbar, die jungen Larven sind zwischen Fadenalgen oder unter __ Wasserlinsen u.ä. nur zu sehen, wenn sie sich mal nicht verstecken, sondern auf Jagd gehen; siehe Foto:
[photo]28017][/GALLERY]

Im Ernst, da Molche keine Brutpflege betreiben, dürfte sie der Verlust nicht weiter beunruhigen. Aber diese sogenannten Säuberungsaktionen, und dann auch noch zur Laichzeit, sind wirklich keine gute Idee  Siehe auch den ersten Beitrag im Thread 

Da Molche sich ja an Gerüchen (ein abgedeckter Teich wurde im Experiment nicht mehr gefunden) und Strukturen orientieren, könnte es sich bei diesen "Wanderungen" um eine Art Suche nach Vertrautem und Orientierungslosigkeit und nach der Säuberungsaktion handeln.


----------



## Brittami (29. Mai 2014)

Ja, toll.... Ich muss ihn mal fragen, was genau er gemacht hat.
Meine Zinkwanne hab ich jedenfalls nie gereinigt, höchstens mal etwas frisches Wasser nachgefüllt. Ich hoffe eigentlich, dass das beim Miniteich genauso läuft.


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Mai 2014)

Hi

Ja, so eine "Säuberungsaktion" zur falschen Zeit richtet sehr viel Schaden an. Nach dem ich den Besuch bemerkt hatte, habe ich auch nicht mehr eingegriffen, weil ich ja wusste, dass das eben vorrangig ist. Und lieber lass ich den Teich vollkommen veralgen, als dass ich die __ Molche vertreibe oder ihnen oder ihrem Nachwuchs in irgend einer Weise schade. Ich hoffe die Bekannten haben daraus gelernt und machen so etwas das nächste mal zu einer passenderen Zeit.
Aber so ist das nun mal. Viele Leute fällen auch ihre Bäume und entfernen große Hecken in der Brutzeit. Eigentlich der Großteil. Ich kenne keinen, der darauf Rücksicht nimmt. Erschreckend, wie manche Menschen mit ihrer Umwelt umgehen.
Soll aber jetzt kein Vorwurf sein, viele machen sich auch keine Gedanken darüber oder sind einfach unwissend. Aber wenn ich dann höre "Ach, die gehen dann wo anders hin" dann könnt ich ...
Da müsste es viel mehr Aufklärung geben, ebenso mit den Teichen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Brittami (29. Mai 2014)

Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Ich gehöre eher zu den Leuten, die sich viel vorher informieren; teilweise auch ZUviel. 
Aber ich denke, er hat da einfach keine Ahnung. Deshalb bin ich schon dafür, dass man sich, wenigstens wenn es um das Wohl anderer Lebewesen geht, einigermassen informiert - oder es zumindest_ versucht_.

LG
Britta


----------



## Flusi (29. Mai 2014)

hallo Brittami, das ist ja cool!
Bei uns sind vor ein paar Wochen auch die __ Molche eingezogen. Wow, hätte ich in so einer "befestigten" bzw. "bebauten" Umgebung nie erwartet.
Jedenfalls sind sie da; letzte Woche ließ mir folgendes Ereignis die Kinnlade runterklappen: Von der Arbeit kommend, wie immer der Kontrollgang. 
In der Sumpfzone "unruhiges" Getümmel, da war zu sehen, wie ein Molchmännchen sich ein recht großes "Flugobjekt" (Libelle?) gekrallt und niedergemacht hat - der Kampf dauerte etwa 10 Minuten. ... so blöd (oder unerfahren) ich noch bin  die Aufnahmefunktion meines S-Phones kenne ich noch nicht.
Ja, so sind sie, die süßen Molche, aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, was sie so fressen...
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Brittami (29. Mai 2014)

Oh Mann, ich kann es kaum abwarten. GötterGatte hat schon mal netterweise zwei Säcke Spielsand mitgebracht und versprochen, mir am Samstag bei den ersten Schritten zu helfen.          Nur, was mach ich dann morgen??


----------



## Michael der 2. (1. Juni 2014)

So,

ich glaube sie haben ihre Arbeit erledigt. Als ich gestern Nacht wieder einen Blick ins Wasser werfen wollte, habe ich keinen Molch mehr gesichtet. Tage davor nur noch zwei Stück. Ich wollte gehen und da ist außen auf den Randsteinen einer gekrabbelt. Er hat sich dann versucht zu verstecken und ist dann gezielt ins Wasser geflitzt. War ganz überrascht, dass sie an Land auch so schnell sein können.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Juni 2014)

Hi

Nun ist das Wasser wieder klar bis zum Grund schon habe ich gestern ein männlichen Molch erblickt, und konnte beobachten, wie er schnell Luft geholt hat.
Es scheinen wirklich nicht mehr viele zu sein.
Heute sind die Pflanzen von NG gekommen, die ich nachgepflanzt habe, weil sie es nicht geschafft haben, und siehe da, eine fast 2cm große Molchlarve konnte ich auf einem Algenbausch entdecken



Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juni 2014)

Hi

Der Vollständigkeit zuliebe hänge ich noch ein Foto an von einer der Molchbaybies
 

Vielleicht kann jemand sagen, warum einige der Larven richtig dunkel sind und die anderen eher beigefarben sind ? Geschlechter unterschied ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Ratoncito (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teich geht gerade ins erste Jahr ohne größere Bauaktivitäten. Letztes Jahr hatte ich im Mai beim Auslegen der Ufermatte einen Molch gefunden. Damit ich ihn nicht aus Versehen unter der Matte einbaue musste er diesen Tag in einem Eimer verbringen. Abends hatte ich ihn wieder ausgesetzt und nicht mehr gesehen.
Im Herbst fand ich beim Aufräumen einen recht starren Molch zwischen Holzbrettern. (Fotos sind auf meiner HP) Den habe ich dann auf die von der Sonne warmen Steine am Teich gesetzt. Mit der Wärme kam auch wieder etwas Bewegung in den kleinen Kerl und er verzog sich zwischen die Steine.
Dieses Jahr war ich ganz gespannt, ob er wieder auftaucht. Im April war ich dann ganz happy, als ich ihn im Teich entdeckte. Jeden Tag habe ich Ausschau gehalten. Schon bald war mir klar, er ist nicht alleine, denn er tauchte immer mal so kurz hintereinander an unterschiedlichen Stellen auf.
Irgendwann hatte ich dann Gewissheit. Der Halodri hatte sich noch 3 Kumpel und 1 Mädel eingeladen. In Formation, das Mädel in der Mitte und rechts und links zwei Kerlchen, zogen sie zwischen den Pflanzen durch. Leider mal wieder die Kamera nicht griffbereit.
Kurz darauf habe ich dann doch mal 2 vor die Linse bekommen.
    
Das Ergebnis ihrer Orgien ist nun überall zu sehen. Die kleinen Racker wuseln überall herum.
Wir waren einige Wochen in Urlaub, und in der Zeit ist alles gewaltig gewachsen, auch die Algen. Eigentlich möchte ich am Teich nur dann eingreifen, wenn etwas komplett aus dem Ruder läuft. Vor unserem Urlaub gab es schon einige Algen, aber meiner Meinung nach ganz überschaubar. Nach dem Urlaub sah das etwas anders aus, die Algen haben sich kräftig vermehrt.
In 2 Bereichen sind die Algen bis an die Oberfläche und sehen nicht gerade schön aus, sind aber wieder etwas weniger geworden. Lediglich um die 2 Seerosen (im April gepflanzt) habe ich die Algen entfernt.
In einem anderen Bereich (etwa 1 m3) ist die Nadelsimse von einer etwa 10cm dicken Algenschicht begraben. Hier habe ich mal ein kleines Stück freigemacht um zu sehen ob die Nadelsimse noch lebt. Sie scheint ok zu sein.
Nun meine Fragen:
Kann ich alles sich selbst überlassen?
Soll ich die Algen und wenn ja wie viel entfernen?

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2014)

Habe auch eine Molchlarve gesehen. Ist beige mit roten Kiemenbündeln. Welcher Art würdet Ihr der zu ordnen?

Ich kenne die jungen __ Molche eigendlich nur in Schwarz. Bei Bergmolchen bin ich mir sicher das die Jungen schwarz sind.


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Juni 2014)

Hi

Also bei mir halten sich die kleinen Larven gerade in den Algenkissen auf, weil die eben sehr dicht sind. Wenn ein Teich noch jung ist, ist das oftmals die sicherste Umgebung. Wenn mal genügend Halme dicht beieinander stehen und ein Wald entstanden ist, sieht das sicherlich schon anders aus.
Ich hatte noch vor drei Wochen ähnliche Verhältnisse wie du. Grüne Bläschen oben und Blickdicht ab 20cm. Ich war auch schon der Meinung, dass keine __ Molche mehr da wären, aber jetzt ist das Wasser bis etwa 1,2m klar. Wenn die Sonne rein knallt, sieht man doch noch den ein oder anderen Molch. Ich bin auch mittlerweile der Meinung, dass ich noch eine andere Molchart drin hab. Die Molche sind etwas kleiner als die Bergmolchweibchen und scheinen eher einfarbig beige zu sein.
Ich habe mich auch zurück halten müssen, die großen Büschel Fadenalgen da zu lassen, aber die Freude über die niedlichen Bewohner war stärker und wurde belohnt. Ich denke dass auch bei dir die Algen wieder absterben und sich das Wasser wieder klärt. Meine Empfehlung wäre es, einfach abzuwarten.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Juni 2014)

@Tottoabs
Hi ich habe ja Bergmolche. Deiner Beobachtung zu folge habe ich auch schwarze Larven.
Allerdings tummeln sich auch, wie ich im Beitrag davor schon geschrieben habe, weitere kleinere, nicht marmorierte, beige __ Molche. Sie scheinen auch das tiefere Wasser zu bevorzugen. Wie ich nun feststellen konnte, sind doch einige Molchelarven eher beige gefärbt und haben etwas Tarnmuster.

Keine Ahnung, ob es wirklich eine andere Molchart ist ich denke ich warte mal ab, wie sie sich entwickeln und schaue dann, dass ich sie bestimmen kann.

Grüße Michael

PS: Wenn ich mir das so genauer ansehe kommt es mir eher so vor, als würde Ihre haut sich mit zunehmendem Alter dem engültigen Muster anpassen. Also von schwarz zu Beige gemustert.
Ein Foto einer größeren Larve...


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2014)

Jetztes Jahr habe ich einige __ Salamander-Larven aus dem austrocknenden Sumpfbeet gerettet, die sind nicht schwarz und nicht beige sondern eher dunkelbraun und haben hellere Bereiche auf den Hinterbeinoberschenkel.
Tippe das die Teichmolche die beigen Jungen haben, davon habe ich welche im Teich.


----------



## StefanBO (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo,


Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so genauer ansehe kommt es mir eher so vor, als würde Ihre haut sich mit zunehmendem Alter dem engültigen Muster anpassen. Also von schwarz zu Beige gemustert.


stimmt, anfangs sind Molchlarven (bzw. allgemein Schwanzlurchlarven) nicht oder kaum zu unterscheiden, erst mit zunehmendem Alter ähnelt ihre Musterung immer mehr der der erwachsenen Tiere (in "Landtracht"). Die Färbung ist auch innerhalb einer Art durchaus variabel. Erinnern (Kindheit) kann ich mich nur noch daran, dass Feuersalamanderlarven dann gelbe Flecken am Beinansatz haben. Aktuell im Gartenteich habe ich bisher nur Bergmolchlarven. Als schwarz würde ich die zwar nicht bezeichnen, siehe mein Foto einer sehr jungen Larve noch ohne Hinterbeine in Beitrag #41, aber auch egal.

Auf kaulquappe.de gibt es Bestimmungstipps auch für Larven (unter => Bestimmung von Kaulquappen). Wenn man sich ganz durchklickt, werden noch mal alle typischen Merkmale aufgeführt.

Algen entfernen? Möglichst vermeiden! Zur Not umsetzen (in Randbereiche oder eine Wanne o.ä. mit Wasser). Algen bieten Unterschlupf und sind ein gutes Jagdrevier, und es sind sehr oft Larven drin, die man zunächst gar nicht bemerkt.


----------

